# Hey old guys....still have your letterman's jacket?



## Dub (Nov 28, 2011)

At the wife's urging I went through the closet the other day to sort out stuff that I no longer wear to be donated.

I ran accross my old letterman's coat from high school football and wresting.  I think I was 16 when I was given this coat.

I didn't even realize I still had it tucked away in there.  My wife saw me holding it up and simply pointed into the donation basket.

I couldn't toss it in there.  "Why would you want to keep something like that ugly thing?"......All I could respond with was, "It's a guy thing...you wouldn't understand.".  She shook her head and stepped out for a minute.


Standing in there, alone, holding my old jacket....memories came pouring back.  You know what came next:


Had to try it on.   I wouldn't exactly say I was "wearing" it but at least it was on I could button all the buttons.

I walked out and she laughed along with me and said, "Okay, you are 43 and can still wear a coat you had when you were 16.  I suppose you earned the right to hang on to it, but please don't be tempted to wear it out  anywhere."















I took the pic and texted it to a couple of buddies.  They texted back, "LOL".  A few minutes later one of them replied with a pic of his own....he was wearing his old letterman's jacket. 


Fun times cleaning out that closet.



Still got yours?


Take it out and take a walk down memory lane.  It's good stuff.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 28, 2011)

Graduated 02 from Savannah Christian Prep.  Mine is somewhere...thought I was going to get one sophomore year until I got a concussion and a broken cheek bone.  I won't forget that 02 state championship game and all my friends on the team or the semi final prior anytime soon!  Go SCPS Red Raiders!


----------



## golffreak (Nov 28, 2011)

My parents have mine.


----------



## CollinsCraft77 (Nov 28, 2011)

Mine is hanging up in my closet


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome post!  Yes Sir, still got mine, and a very similar event took place this summer here at home.  No, the women just don't get it.  Try telling your wife that you might consider letting her wear it.  Thanks for the post!


----------



## sandhillmike (Nov 28, 2011)

I graduated in 1963, mine is long gone. Oddly enough, because of my fight with cancer, I am now at my high school weight of 160, down 100 lbs from a couple of years ago, so I could actually wear it if I had it.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 28, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> I graduated in 1963, mine is long gone. Oddly enough, because of my fight with cancer, I am now at my high school weight of 160, down 100 lbs from a couple of years ago, so I could actually wear it if I had it.



Go find it and put that thing on..... Congrats again on beating that cancer!!!!!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 28, 2011)

Still got mine and it almost fits ! Also still have my old mans . He was 62 when we lost him in '06 but he could fit in his like he'd just stepped out of high school . And both were from the same school .


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2011)

Yep.  Mine fits.  It's too big now.  Used lift weights about three hours a day, four days a week.  I don't anymore.  LOL.  Plenty of room in mine.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 28, 2011)

I graduated in 75, a girl I don't care to ever see again got it.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 28, 2011)

Still have my football jacket from 1992


----------



## JWF III (Nov 28, 2011)

You can call me a pack rat. I still have mine ('94), along with my home jersey and helmet. I even still have my "letter jackets" (don't know what else to call them) from little league (along with every jersey).

Still have my dad's jacket ('57), lost him in '01. And I have a baseball uniform that I think was my grandfather's. But it possibly could've been my father's. Found the uniform in a box my sister was planning on taking to Goodwill. Talk about someone coming unglued,it wasn't pretty at all.

Wyman


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ain't gonna say much here. But to smell the perfume on that baby. Lots of warmth can be had with one of them. Good thread.


----------



## Thunderbeard (Nov 28, 2011)

I still have mine. I graduated in 1988. I will find it and post pics. I


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 28, 2011)

I still have mine from 82-85,North Cobb...they called me MUDD.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 29, 2011)

mine got highjacked by a girl who says she didn't take it 30+ yrs ago, Marietta High 80'.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 29, 2011)

Class of 76 and I still have mine. 

Can still get it on, but it sure don't fit


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 29, 2011)

Mine and my ring are still with the high school girlfriend. Actually found her on FB and she still has them and was gonna send them to me. That was over a year ago.


----------



## Dub (Nov 29, 2011)

Dudes, you have me laughing even harder.  

Glad to see you still value yours.  Very cool memories....some of them not so pleasant to the gals.  The inside of my coat is yellow and there are large dark stained sections inside.  Wife asked what it was.   I had to think for a minute......it is dried blood from a busted nose in a post game fight.  Had nowhere else to bleed while getting our butts back on the bus and the heck outa there.  Even coaches were nervous about that one.

She said, "And I suppose you are proud of that?!".





Only reply I could summons........"Yup".










She knew I was a knuckledragger when we got married....old gal can't act surprised now.  She prides herself in how well she's "reformed" me of my evil ways.


I suppose the grin on my face as I put that old jacket on may have reminded her of the old me.



Believe I'll wear this thing to my next high school reunion.


Fun stuff, gentlemen....keep the pics coming....it's a cure for feeling old!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

I heard little joey still has his scarf from Band Camp...


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 29, 2011)

Mine from Dublin High ended up in an un-climate controlled storage building for about 10 years.  Came across it a couple of years ago and the leather sleeves had gotten all slimey (from heat I guess???).


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I heard little joey still has his scarf from Band Camp...



Easy there Les....I still have my sweater; from band.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Nov 29, 2011)

ironically my mom pulled mine out this weekend at thanksgiving and gave it to my daughter.  I didn't know she still had it.  

I would look like tommy boy in it now "fat guy in a little coat".

When I graduated high school I was 5'6" 110 lbs and could dunk a basketball.  I had a knee injury and I guess it slowed my growth.  I put on 80lbs and grew 6" the summer after I graduated.  Currently 6'4", 245 lbs...no way that coat is fitting


----------



## chilidawg (Nov 29, 2011)

I have mine sitting in a place of honor in my closet. Gordon Central class of 1990. My shoulders are a bit broader now or I could wear it still. I have both of my senior jerseys, my wrestling warm ups, track warm ups and my college shorts/t-shirt combo. As most of you would attest to, I EARNED the right to wear those items. My class ring, on the other hand, I have no clue where it is.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I heard little joey still has his scarf from Band Camp...


 

  

And this one time... At Band Camp...


----------



## radams1228 (Nov 30, 2011)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Mine from Dublin High ended up in an un-climate controlled storage building for about 10 years.  Came across it a couple of years ago and the leather sleeves had gotten all slimey (from heat I guess???).



Chief, my wife's jacket was the same way, and hers was in the closet at her Grandmothers house. She took it to the local dry cleaners and they were able to clean it up. The man said it was pretty common in the older jackets.

My wife is now the Band Director at the High School that she graduated from. She got her jacket cleaned up and wore it to all the home games. Well....all the ones that were cold enough.

I have both of mine. Got one at 2 different schools. The county we lived in had a couple of small city schools, but consolidated into one big county school between my Freshman and Sophomore years. But I seriously doubt either one will button up.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 30, 2011)

radams1228 said:


> Chief, my wife's jacket was the same way, and hers was in the closet at her Grandmothers house. She took it to the local dry cleaners and they were able to clean it up. The man said it was pretty common in the older jackets.
> My wife is now the Band Director at the High School that she graduated from. She got her jacket cleaned up and wore it to all the home games. Well....all the ones that were cold enough.
> 
> I have both of mine. Got one at 2 different schools. The county we lived in had a couple of small city schools, but consolidated into one big county school between my Freshman and Sophomore years. But I seriously doubt either one will button up.



What you tryin to say?  :nono:


----------



## grunt0331 (Nov 30, 2011)

Still have mine somewhere at my dad's house.  Still sports the County Champion patch and I "think" I can still get in it.  Have my helmet and jersey too.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

You menfolk aren't the only ones ......... I still have my letter sweater AND both jacket's (got one as a sophomore, other as a SR.) from 1978......... school is no longer there, but I have the memories!
Great thread!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You menfolk aren't the only ones ......... I still have my letter sweater AND both jacket's (got one as a sophomore, other as a SR.) from 1878......... school is no longer there, but I have the memories!
> Great thread!



Fixed it for ya Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Fixed it for ya Keebs!


 Randy, you're soooo funny.............. I forgot to laugh............


----------



## safebuilder (Nov 30, 2011)

I've still got mine. Graduated in 1979 and I can still wear it but not in public.


----------



## huntfish (Nov 30, 2011)

Graduated in 81.   When my sister went to the same High School 8 years later, I gave her my letterman jacket when she lettered in Tennis.    She just added her letters and such to it.  Not sure if she still has.


----------



## Aaron Johnson (Nov 30, 2011)

Still got mine. Graduated 2003 Thomson High School.  2002 AAAA Football State Champions.  Have not worn the jacket since senior year, although i wear my state championship ring alot.  GO DOGS


----------



## maker4life (Dec 1, 2011)

My jacket actually fits better than my championship ring . Guess I need to figure out some finger exercises .


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 1, 2011)

I still have my Jacket and Rings and they still fit just fine


----------

